# Meet Osirius



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

Here is our new male pup coming next weekand his pedigree too

OSIRIUS Z DRAGON - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Wow! He's already a HUNK!


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks!! He will be the first one that I title, so we will learn from each other.


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

Syaoransbear said:


> Wow! He's already a HUNK!


I'll just 2nd that. Best way to describe him!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Chuck....very handsome boy!
Best wishes to you! I want to watch him grow up.....keep lots of pics posted!!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

NarysDad said:


> Here is our new male pup coming next weekand his pedigree too
> 
> OSIRIUS Z DRAGON - German Shepherd Dog
> 
> View attachment 12096


He is one handsome pup!!!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

He is very handsome! What made you want this pedigree?


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Chunky fluffy boy! So handsome already, congratulations


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

Wild Wolf said:


> He is very handsome! What made you want this pedigree?


The reason is that I have a kennel full of Faro Policia, Car Policia lines that thought that his pedigree would pair off with my girls real well. Plus my boys are getting up there in age, Ghost & Titus are 8 yrs old and Narys is going to be 11 next month


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice looking pup- looks like he has a sparkle in his eyes


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What is the meaning of perimeter dog(where the titles go) in the pedigree?


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> What is the meaning of perimeter dog(where the titles go) in the pedigree?


Jane why don't you contact Dragon GSD to find out your answer?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

That's ok, I thought you would know...maybe someone else will know. I won't bother the breeder, I've just never seen that before(was wondering if it was some type of "guarding" title or something).


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Does "perimeter dog" mean a border dog? That would make sense. They look like really nice dogs


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What does border dog mean? As in border patrol?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

A dog they use to patrol the border of a country? What country is Onyx from? Is he here or in the Czech republic? I"m taking a wild guess here just based on the word "perimeter".


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Policia kennels specialize in dogs for the border patrol agency in Slovakia. When the Czech Republic and Slovakia were one, the kennel was known as zPs. The kennel divided in two when the countries split.

Would be the same as if an AKC pedigree listed "Police K9" or "SAR" or "Narcotics" in the title section

ETA: I have been studying


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I assumed that. Just have never seen the term Perimeter dog used above the pedigree....wondered if it was a title of some sort. My male comes from Slovak lines w/Policia on his sires side.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Jax08 said:


> A dog they use to patrol the border of a country? What country is Onyx from? Is he here or in the Czech republic? I"m taking a wild guess here just based on the word "perimeter".


The dogs that are listed as perimeter dogs are american bred.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Dainerra said:


> Policia kennels specialize in dogs for the border patrol agency in Slovakia. When the Czech Republic and Slovakia were one, the kennel was known as zPs. The kennel divided in two when the countries split.
> 
> Would be the same as if an AKC pedigree listed "Police K9" or "SAR" or "Narcotics" in the title section
> 
> ETA: I have been studying


However the dogs in question are American bred dogs. Did AKC start listing NON AKC titles on pedigrees? Police K9, SAR, ect..... aren't titles.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Anyone can put anything on the PDB sites. Nikon's entry has a combination of WDA, USA, SDA, AKC, and UKC titles/certificates. His actual pedigrees and scorebooks all look different.


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

BlackGSD said:


> However the dogs in question are American bred dogs. Did AKC start listing NON AKC titles on pedigrees? Police K9, SAR, ect..... aren't titles.


Tracy, I'm really not sure. It could have been his owner that put it up on the data base as they don't police what is put there. 

I think the dog in question was sold as a perimeter dog to a trucking company, maybe they put it in the data base, but it still doesn't make a difference as I know all about the genetics in his lines and why I am adding this male to our kennel


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

That if exactly right! ( Including things that the owners make up.)


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Chuck, I was just attempting to address the question asked. Not trying to take away from the post about your baby our your reason for choosing the litter.


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

I know Tracy, nothing meant toward you by my comments, so if it sounded this way I'm sorry


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I didn't pull up the pedigree. I was looking at the kennel and I know the background of the dogs. I thought someone said that the dog mentioned was a Policia kennel dog which would make him not American-bred. At least, I don't believe that kennel has a breeding station here in the US.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

He's adorable!

I love his name.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I was thining out loud th at it would be nice if they did list the jobs of working dogs.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Dainerra said:


> I didn't pull up the pedigree. I was looking at the kennel and I know the background of the dogs. I thought someone said that the dog mentioned was a Policia kennel dog which would make him not American-bred. At least, I don't believe that kennel has a breeding station here in the US.


Nope the dogs in question aren't Policia dogs.


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

The dog in question was trained to be a perimeter dog to protect the yard in which his owner ran a trucking company and had issues with people climbing the fence and stealing them blind.

Sirius is being shipped Thursday and will have more pictures on Friday of him. Thanks for all the great comments on our new boy as he is our first male pup in many years


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

*Updated photo's of Osirius*

Here are a few pictures taken of our new boy that arrived last night thanks to Dragon GSD. First night was real peaceful as he slept thru the night as he was probably jet lagged. Now today he is already starting to settle in real nice and starting to see how much of a lil s**t he can be...lol. He is pretty much bomb proof and not afraid of anything, even the other dogs and cats here. He is a thinker for sure


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

He's adorable!

Congrats Chuck!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

WOW what a pretty boy. Looks very wise for his age. He face is beautiful!!  Keep us posted on this guy. Are you going to train him in SchH or any thing.... Just curious.


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

DanielleOttoMom said:


> WOW what a pretty boy. Looks very wise for his age. He face is beautiful!!  Keep us posted on this guy. Are you going to train him in SchH or any thing.... Just curious.


Thanks. Yes he will be my first Schutzhund dog titled by myself. He is very smart and a thinker. He isn't one of those prey monsters that I'm so use to, but he does have a lil attitude as you can see in his photo's. What's nice is I have had Sch-3 dogs before so I know what to expect out of him if we are able to go that far.

So far he hasn't had one accident in the house, he lets us know when he has to go by standing by the door to go out. This boy has no fear as he tackled stairs the first day here. We are extremely pleased with him!!


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

*New Sirius pictures*

Well it has been a full week as of tomorrow and it has been nothing but a pleasure having lil Sirius here. He is completely potty trained now and hasn't made a mess in the house since he has been here. Sunday I took him to the club we use to go to to see what kind of boy he was and how much promise he showed us. He has the balanced drive I look for and isn't over the top and has some great nerve to boot. Here are a few pictures I took today of my lil ham.


----------

